# Still a Stumbling Block



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 9, 2007)

On the Heidelblog.

To subscribe, you might consider using the Omea Reader (free download).

That's what I'm using and it's working very well. 

rsc


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2007)

I would argue that the Jewish view is man-centered. Christianity says you see Abraham willing to sacrifice his son because God asked him to, we see God the Father willing to sacrifice His Son because he wanted to and it was the only way to justify his wrath so that he could justify us. 

Abraham and Issac are a type pointing to the Father and the Son.


----------

